# "Les petits nioubes modèles"...



## tirhum (4 Mars 2009)

Une certaine catégorie (une légende  urbaine macgéenne ?!) fait peur aux "petits nioubes modèles"... 
Qui ?!...
Le _pilier de bar_ !...
Au détour de quelques posts*, il apparaît que _le pilier de bar_, ou plutôt** _les piliers de bar_ apparaissent comme une catégorie à part, voire une entité vivante (un blob ?!), capable de commettre des actes de son propre chef...
Dès que quelque chose ne va pas; _les piliers de bar_...
Un virus sur Mac (quoi ?!... Y'en a ?!...); _les piliers de bar_...
Un nioube poste un sujet pourrave de geek trop fun (au bar) ; méchants _ piliers de bar_...
Ils n'aiment rien, qui ça "ils" ?!... _Les piliers de bar_...

Le nioube est stressé en déambulant dans le labyrinthe du bar, l'impression d'être épié et de se promener avec un piège à ours, prêt à se refermer, coincé dans le calbute... 






_
(faut dire que croiser des êtres moches, qui bavent et émettent de vagues borborygmes comme la Pustule, n'aident pas à rassurer ces chers chérubins...)_ 
Il faudrait créer un département psychologie (du nioube), un département dressage (du nioube pour en faire un nioube de combat), pour comprendre cette fixette sur _les piliers du bar_... 
Aucun (nioube de combat) n'a tenu ses promesses, le nioube s'énerve et se fait bannir ou il s'en va pour ne plus revenir...
Pas un n'a tenu la route... :hein:
Y'a t-il des Docteurs Frankenstein dans la salle, pour expliquer tout ça ?!...
Par contre si vous pouviez tatouer vos nioubes pour pas mélanger les expériences et ne pas les laisser batifoler partout dans les couloirs... 


C'est quoi un _pilier de bar_, vous le savez finalement ?!... 
_(nan, passke ça a l'air d'être important)_




 *j'en ai mis qu'un; pas k'ça à fout' d'en chercher d'autres...
** Nan, pas le chien de Mickey...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2009)

superbe ton AP tirhum


----------



## yvos (4 Mars 2009)

je comprend vraiment l'effroi des nioubes modèles en lisant ça :afraid: :afraid:

toutes les camisoles sont bookées?


----------



## Bassman (4 Mars 2009)

Je sais pas ce qu'est un pilier de bar (sur macgé hein ! Au bar c'est une autre affaire), mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que tout ceux qui ne sont pas arrivé en posant les pieds sur la table se sont intégré a la troupe d'habitués du bar. Chacun avec leur style.

En revanche, ceux qui ont voulu "affronter" des anciens, s'y sont cassé les dents d'une manière ou d'une autre.

Un comme quand on est petit : "Mets pas les doigts dans ton nez, dis bonjour a la dame, écoute avant de parler"


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> superbe ton AP tirhum


Crétin !...  :love: 



yvos a dit:


> je comprend vraiment l'effroi des nioubes modèles en lisant ça :afraid: :afraid:


Une légende...
Ça s'entretient, Môôssieur !...


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> En revanche, ceux qui ont voulu "affronter" des anciens, s'y sont cassé les dents d'une manière ou d'une autre.


Ou s'y sont fait casser le cul :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est quoi un _pilier de bar_, vous le savez finalement ?


 
Un pilier, c'est un gros type un peu bourru comme ça (mais gentil dans le fond) qui te lance ses deux mètre et cent cinquante kilos dans la tronche à la vitesse d'une locomotive si tu as le mauvais goût de monopoliser un peu trop le _ballon._

Dans son équipe de gros types bourrus comme ça (mais gentil dans le fond), il y a du turn-over.
Régulièrement, arrivent de petits merdeux qui pensent être les maîtres du monde, que leur simple présence enverra le pilier à la casse et qui croient que l'amitié et l'indulgence que le pilier témoigne à untel qu'il connait depuis des plombes s'étendra immédiatement à eux par le simple fait de porter le même _maillot_ que lui.
Le petit merdeux est souvent tout surpris de constater que non.

Pour le bar, remplacer :
ballon par crachoir
maillot par ordinateur de marque Apple.


----------



## Bassman (4 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Un pilier, c'est un gros type un peu bourru comme ça (mais gentil dans le fond) qui te lance ses deux mètre et cent cinquante kilos dans la tronche à la vitesse d'une locomotive si tu as le mauvais goût de monopoliser un peu trop le _ballon._
> 
> Dans son équipe de gros types bourrus comme ça (mais gentil dans le fond), il y a du turn-over.
> Régulièrement, arrivent de petits merdeux qui pensent être les maîtres du monde, que leur simple présence enverra le pilier à la casse et qui croient que l'amitié et l'indulgence que le pilier témoigne à untel qu'il connait depuis des plombes s'étendra immédiatement à eux par le simple fait de porter le même _maillot_ que lui.
> ...


Et il y a la catégorie des petits merdeux déjà bourru (mais gentil dans le fond), capable de coller des grandes claques dans le dos des piliers bourru (mais gentil dans le fond) sans avoir peur du bourre pif qui s'en suis généralement. La capacité a encaisser le bourre pif aussi.

Mais cette espèce est rare, souvent confondu avec le petit merdeu déguisé en bourru (qui aurait un bon fond). Pourtant c'est facile de la reconnaître, les épaules sont beaucoup plus larges sur le premier, carrure permettant d'assumer le comportement qui va avec.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Faudrait éditer un petit guide : "Reconnaître un pilier pour les nuls"


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Faudrait éditer un petit guide : "Reconnaître un pilier pour les nuls"








J'ai bon?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Ouaip.
Puis ça peut servir pour assoir les imprudents et les facheux aussi.
pas mal.


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouaip.
> Puis ça peut servir pour assoir les imprudents et les facheux aussi.
> pas mal.



L'est pas un peu trop dégrossi ?  

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> L'est pas un peu trop dégrossi ?
> 
> :rateau:


 
Ca t'a manqué les échardes, hein mon cochon ?
Hé hé.


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ca t'a manqué les échardes, hein mon cochon ?
> Hé hé.



Je dois dire que je m'en suis pas trop mal tiré, finalement.
Ces vacances m'ont fait le plus grand bien coucou: Bassou   )


----------



## jugnin (4 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ces vacances m'ont fait le plus grand bien coucou: Bassou   )



A nous aussi, petit, à nous aussi...


----------



## tirhum (4 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je dois dire que je m'en suis pas trop mal tiré, finalement.
> Ces vacances m'ont fait le plus grand bien coucou: Bassou   )


"_Après la pluie, le beau temps_"... :rose:


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Une certaine catégorie (une légende  urbaine macgéenne ?!) fait peur aux "petits nioubes modèles"...
> Qui ?!...
> Le _pilier de bar_ !...
> Au détour de quelques posts*, il apparaît que _le pilier de bar_, ou plutôt** _les piliers de bar_ apparaissent comme une catégorie à part, voire une entité vivante (un blob ?!), capable de commettre des actes de son propre chef...
> ...



Déjà, je me permets de te remercier de cette excellente question qui ne peut que faire avancer la science et reculer l'ignorance 

Mais il s'agit aussi d'une question difficile qui demande l'endurance et le courage du chercheur qui veut s'avancer dans cette science nouvelle, mais pleine de promesses heuristiques, qu'est la pilierdebarologie

D'où ma demande :

Te serait-il possible de dresser le portrait robot du pilier de bar, toi dont le talent de dessinateur fait l'unanimité (à part certains esprits chagrins, mais, bon, là, on sort un peu du sujet) ?

Je suis certain que cela fera avancer cette recherche passionnante


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

te remercier de cette excellente question qui ne peut que faire avancer la science et reculer l'ignorance 

Mais il s'agit aussi d'une question difficile qui demande l'endurance et le courage du chercheur qui veut s'avancer dans cette science nouvelle, mais pleine de promesses heuristiques, qu'est la pilierdebarologie

D'où ma demande :

Te serait-il possible de dresser le portrait robot du pilier de bar, toi dont le talent de dessinateur fait l'unanimité (à part


----------



## Chang (4 Mars 2009)

Mais a quoi on reconnait un pilier ???

Au nombre de posts ? (notez que posts en anglais c pilier/poteau ) ... a la longevite ? a la taille de la police utilisee ? au rapport nombre de posts/ longevite ? Au rapport nombre de posts dans la bar/ nombre de posts en forum technique et le tout a la racine carre de la longevite ?

Ca manque de scientifisme ce fil ... encore un bout de verbiage alambique lance aux gres des flots et qui ira s'echouer sur le premier rocher pointu ... m'etonnes pas que ca ait ete demarre par un artiste tiens ...  ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Hé les petits nioubes modèles ?



BackCat a dit:


> La bonne parole, ça fait longtemps que j'ai arrêté de croire qu'elle pouvait être entendue ! M'en fous, moi. Je fesse.
> Dur.


 
Voilà la comptesse de c'est dur !


----------



## jugnin (4 Mars 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Déjà, je me permets de te remercier de cette excellente question qui ne peut que faire avancer la science et reculer l'ignorance



Loin de moi l'idée de faire dévier le sujet, comme le ferait sans vergogne, par exemple, un pilier du bar. Mais cette assertion m'interloque :_ faire avancer la science et reculer l'ignorance_.

Ouaip. Tel que tu l'as écris, on entendrait volontiers (un nioube, par exemple), que faire avancer la science ferait reculer de manière proportionnelle l'ignorance. Cela viendrait valider une double hypothèse qui mérite d'être formulée.

D'une part, l'univers du savoir serait fini et bipolaire : science et et anti-science s'opposeraient dans un espace délimité, l'un avançant nécessairement au détriment de l'autre. Ce serait bien, ça, mine de rien (figure 1). Genre, dès qu'un nioube trouve un truc génial, sa composition chimique change et fait de lui un pilier du bar. Du coup, l'arthrose provoquée par le poids de son savoir le rend amer, et il insulte les nioubes.

Cette approche voudrait donc que science et anti-science n'évoluent que dans un seul sens, de manière allitérative, vous l'aurez remarqué, mais néanmoins opposée (figure 2). C'est là, à mon humble avis, que ça coince. Bon, l'anti-science, c'est vrai, suit un mouvement uni-directionnel. Elle s'atrophie légèrement quand la science veut bien lui céder un peu de terrain, et s'étend quand TF1 est allumé. 

Mais la science, elle, n'a-t-elle que ça à faire que de faire l'effort de se vulgariser pour pénétrer son opposé ? Je crois pas. Faut bien qu'elle mange, la science. C'est pourquoi sont truc, à elle, c'est d'aller de l'autre côté. Là où il n'y a rien que de la non-science, un espace libre ou elle peut jouer et s'engraisser (quand elle assez d'thunes du gouvernement). L'ignorance, elle reste coincée dans son trou. La _non-anti-science_, ça commence à faire moyen, comme néologisme, alors elle est dégoûtée.  Du coup, elle frustrée, et elle insulte les piliers du bar (figure 3, trop marrante).

Vois donc comment ton post me turlupine, CouleurSud. Et j'en suis qu'à la première phrase. Déjà, ce qui serait bien, c'est que tirhum, dont le talent de dessinateur fait l'unanimité (à part certains esprits chagrins, mais, bon, là, on sort un peu du sujet), élabore les figures citées un peu plus haut. Parce que là, franchement, ça a l'air complètement débile.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Déjà, la science n'avance pas.
Elle ne recule pas non plus.
Elle doit être rivée au sol, quelque chose comme ça...

La connaissance globale que l'humanité a du monde qui l'entoure augmente, par contre - en proportion de ce que l'ignorance globale que l'humanité a du monde qui l'entoure diminue.

Le problème réside dans la non perméabilité individuelle à ce mouvement général.
Chaque individu nait ignorant et peux le rester toute sa vie s'il le souhaite, tournant le dos avec un mépris souverain à l'augmentation de la connaissance globale.

Ainsi le nioub dont la nioubitude peut demeurer intacte au fil de ses participations, quels que soient les efforts faits pour essayer de le dessiller...
Tu peux tenter l'exemple, tu peux tenter le discours, tu peux tenter le dessin ou la grande baffe dans la gueule, si y veux pas, y veux pas !

Tout ça pour dire quoi ?
Euh...
Je ne sais pas.

Prout ?


----------



## NED (5 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Mais a quoi on reconnait un pilier ???


En tous cas le graphisme de l'avatar de Ponk lui, se reconnait dans le monde entier.... 
_Une vrai marque de fabrique_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

NED a dit:


> En tous cas le graphisme de l'avatar de Ponk lui, se reconnait dans le monde entier....
> _Une vrai marque de fabrique_


 
Tu verras.
Un jour, je ferais école et des légions entières de grapheux en sortie d'école s'inspireront de moi, le monde ressemblera vite à un de mes avatars !


----------



## NED (5 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu verras.
> Un jour, je ferais école et des légions entières de grapheux en sortie d'école s'inspireront de moi, le monde ressemblera vite à un de mes avatars !



Tu crois pas si bien dire.
Le monde est bien pourri comme il faut.
T'as déjà réussi !


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est quoi un _pilier de bar_, vous le savez finalement ?!...
> _(nan, passke ça a l'air d'être important)_



Je pense qu'à ce stade de la réflexion, un minimum de cladistique s'impose, afin de permettre à cette passionnante étude de revenir sur des rails qu'elle a inopinément quitté (ben oui, on est sur un forum "Mac" à la base, hein ! :style dès le premier post (au passage, pilier, en english, c'est "pillar", "post", c'est "poteau", et si généralement, les piliers du bar sont "poteaux" entre eux, ça n'est que dans un sens figuré et familier de cette assertion, qui se traduirait différemment dans la langue de Shakespeare :mouais.

Donc, classons : La question posée par le ci-devant tirhum &#8230; Comment dire &#8230; On en a rien à battre, parce que ça ne nous concerne pas, du moins dans notre vie numérique. La préoccupation du nioube de base qu'un moment d'égarement aura poussé à quitter le cocon protecteur des forums techniques pour s'aventurer dans ce lieu de perdition qu'est le bar MacGe, ça n'est pas le "pilier de bar", mais bien le "pilier *du* bar", parce qu'entre nous, les piliers des autres bars, on s'en badigeonne le coquillard à l'aide d'une plume de crocodile rose, hein ! 

Donc, je vote à l'unanimité pour que cette étude soit correctement recentrée sur le bon pilier !  :hein:


----------



## Chang (5 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> au passage, pilier, en english, c'est "pillar", "post", c'est "poteau"



Tu peux pas t'en empecher hein ? Mooooossieur Tatillon !!!


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Déjà, la science n'avance pas.
> Elle ne recule pas non plus.
> Elle doit être rivée au sol, quelque chose comme ça...
> 
> ...




Comme dirait mon président de région préféré :
"Des gens intelligents, il y en a 5 à 6 %, il y en a 3 % avec moi et 3 % contre, je change rien du tout." "Les cons sont cons et en plus ils sont bien dans leur connerie. Pourquoi les changer, pourquoi voulez vous les changer ? Si vous arrivez à faire en sorte que les gens intelligents passent de 6 à 9 % voire à 11, vous ne pourrez pas aller au-delà. Mais les cons sont souvent sympathiques, moi je suis bien avec les cons, je joue à la belote, je joue aux boules. Je suis bien avec les cons parce que je les aime (...)".

Voilà, tu as ta réponse.
Tout ça pour dire que si tu veux supporter les cons, il faut les aimer.
Mais que pour les aimer, il faut y voir un intérêt.


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai bon?



impec , pédago , clair

carré !


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Mars 2009)

Heu...
Rectangle, plutôt (le chien de mickey).


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Heu...
> Rectangle, plutôt (le chien de mickey).



Ah nan, le chien de Mickey, c'est "Pluto", pas "plutôt" ! Faut absolument en finir avec cette hypocrisie !


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2009)

pluto rectangle d'un point de vue  , pluto carré de l'autre ( vue du haut)

par ailleurs pluto étant dans le moule archi calibré disney il ne peut etre que carré


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Tout ça pour dire que si tu veux supporter les cons, il faut les aimer.


 
Et bien moi, je ne les aime pas.
Je n'aime pas les gens intelligens non plus, d'ailleurs.
C'est parce que je suis con.

Dis, tu me supportes ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Mars 2009)

Allez PonkHead ! 

PS : Blobbistiquement votre


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et bien moi, je ne les aime pas.
> Je n'aime pas les gens intelligens non plus, d'ailleurs.
> C'est parce que je suis con.
> 
> Dis, tu me supportes ?



Ah, bien sûr, depuis le temps 

(je vais te confier un grand secret qui, je l'espère, restera entre nous, je trouve que les gens intelligents qu'on voit sont, pour des raisons qui m'échappent encore, plus cons que les cons)


----------



## twinworld (6 Mars 2009)

je voulais dire un truc con, et pis finalement pas... ah si, je viens de le faire.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Ah, bien sûr, depuis le temps
> 
> (je vais te confier un grand secret qui, je l'espère, restera entre nous, je trouve que les gens intelligents qu'on voit sont, pour des raisons qui m'échappent encore, plus cons que les cons)



Oh la belle occase de raisonnement alambiqué ! :love:

Normal, puisque c'en sont, en fait si tu les trouves cons, c'est sûrement parce que leur intelligence leur est montée au cerveau, et qu'ils aiment bien l'étaler pour donner à penser aux autres qu'eux, ne le sont pas, mais si ça leur est monté au cerveau, ça veut dire que ça n'y était pas d'origine, c'est juste un déguisement, une fausse barbe, leur intelligence leur vient des pieds, et tu connais l'expression  

Les gens intelligent, on ne les "voit" pas, pour les démasquer, faut les "regarder", les "voir" ne suffit pas, seule l'observation attentive permet de déceler indirectement leur intelligence, un peu comme pour les "trous noirs". 

Bon, si ça se trouve, c'est des conneries, tout ça, sûrement, même, vu que moi, je suis con (mais je me soigne) :rateau:


----------



## vleroy (6 Mars 2009)

ah c'est ici qu'ont doit faire son modeste, se donner bonne conscience en diant qu'on est soi même un con... bon, bien c'est ok, je suis con...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Mars 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> , mais si ça leur est monté au cerveau, ça veut dire que ça n'y était pas d'origine, c'est juste un déguisement, une fausse barbe, leur intelligence leur vient des pieds, et tu connais l'expression


Ahh si les gens allaient voir un podologue....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Alors Tirhum ?

T'en es content de ton fil ?


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Alors Tirhum ?
> 
> T'en es content de ton fil ?


Ça prend tournure...


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mars 2009)

C'était quoi le sujet, déjà? :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mars 2009)

Si la science avance et qu' l'ignorance reculeuh
comment veux tu
comment veux tu
que je t'en parleuh


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'était quoi le sujet, déjà? :rateau:


voyelle ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mars 2009)

C'était donc ça.

Kamoulox!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Phase 1 :
Non non. Il y avait un sujet. Pas si mal à la base. Et il a foiré. Comme d'hab'. Mais par contre, et comme très souvent finalement, ce ne sont pas "les piliers du bar" qui l'ont foutu en l'air.

C'est con et intéressant à la fois.

Parce que les nioubes et les switchers, on pourrait en parler des heures alors qu'il suffirait de les noyer définitivement dans la mer de leur connerie. Mais justement, il s'avère que le problème est bien plus étendu que ça. Y'a pas que les nioubes qu'on devrait lapider. Disons, qu'au moins, ça serait un bon début. Mais ça ne suffirait pas. 

Intéressant donc. Parce qu'on entend ou lit souvent que les piliers sont des cons imbuvables et imbus d'eux-mêmes. Qu'ils sabordent tout et empêchent que quoi que ce soit se fasse au bar. Mais là, en l'occurrence, ce n'est pas eux qui ont foutu le sujet en l'air.


Phase 2 :
Il y avait une solution qui avait été mise en place à une époque pour réduire le problème switcho-nioubique : le parrainage. Le parrain était responsable vis à vis de la modération du nioube qu'il s'était engagé à dégauchir. Il y a eu des succès. Discrets. Mais c'est surtout parti en couilles rapidement. C'était pourtant une bonne idée. Un nioube voulait entrer au bar ? Il devait se trouver un parrain pour lui expliquer comment ça marchait, ce qu'il valait mieux éviter de faire ou dire, et ce qu'il valait mieux faire ou dire en arrivant dans cet endroit particulier. Et si il se comportait mal, le modérateur s'en prenait au parrain. Au lieu de ça, très peu de parrains ont pris leur rôle au sérieux. Certains se sont décrétés parrains alors qu'ils n'avaient aucune notion de ce qu'il fallait faire passer comme message. On a parrainé n'importe qui n'importe comment, sans aucune compréhension de l'enjeu de ce truc. Un l'a fait, c'est PATOCH. Vous savez ? Encore un de ces gros cons d'auto-nommés "piliers du bar", casse-couilles de la Horde, rassemblement abject de membres néfastes et gratuitement agressifs de ce forum, vous voyez de qui je parle ? Bref. Lui l'a fait. NED l'a fait aussi. Peut-être d'autres, aussi, mais rien qui ne me vienne à l'esprit et qui ait été un exemple frappant d'aide à l'intégration.

Alors à quoi bon. On aura beau faire, un gland reste un gland principalement. Trop peu donnent des chênes.
Mais oui, tout gland aspire à devenir chêne. Malheureusement pour les plus étanches, ils finissent à l'état de gland-fossile. Plus de 20000 posts parfois, et toujours aucune racine qui pointe à l'horizon&#8230;
La Horde a raison. La vie est une tartine de merde.


----------



## Bassman (6 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Mais oui, tout gland aspire à devenir chêne. Malheureusement pour les plus étanches, ils finissent à l'état de gland-fossile. Plus de 20000 posts parfois, et toujours aucune racine qui pointe à l'horizon



C'est pas joli joli de parler de mackie et webo ainsi
On sent bien que t'es un con de pilier de bar.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Je reviendrai éditer mon post dès que j'aurai dépassé les 20000


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> (...)
> Phase 2 :
> Il y avait une solution qui avait été mise en place à une époque pour réduire le problème switcho-nioubique : le parrainage. Le parrain était responsable vis à vis de la modération du nioube qu'il s'était engagé à dégauchir. Il y a eu des succès. Discrets. Mais c'est surtout parti en couilles rapidement. C'était pourtant une bonne idée. Un nioube voulait entrer au bar ? Il devait se trouver un parrain pour lui expliquer comment ça marchait, ce qu'il valait mieux éviter de faire ou dire, et ce qu'il valait mieux faire ou dire en arrivant dans cet endroit particulier. Et si il se comportait mal, le modérateur s'en prenait au parrain. Au lieu de ça, très peu de parrains ont pris leur rôle au sérieux. Certains se sont décrétés parrains alors qu'ils n'avaient aucune notion de ce qu'il fallait faire passer comme message. On a parrainé n'importe qui n'importe comment, sans aucune compréhension de l'enjeu de ce truc. Un l'a fait, c'est PATOCH. Vous savez ? Encore un de ces gros cons d'auto-nommés "piliers du bar", casse-couilles de la Horde, rassemblement abject de membres néfastes et gratuitement agressifs de ce forum, vous voyez de qui je parle ? Bref. Lui l'a fait. NED l'a fait aussi. Peut-être d'autres, aussi, mais rien qui ne me vienne à l'esprit et qui ait été un exemple frappant d'aide à l'intégration.
> 
> (...)


Oui, c'était ici... 



_Ma marraine était macelene... _:love:


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Mars 2009)

Très difficile de définir le pilier du bar. Pour cela, il faudrait déjà savoir ce qu&#8217;est le bar. Mais justement, c&#8217;est parce qu&#8217;on ne peut en donner aucune définition que le pilier du bar existe. Le pilier du bar est seul à savoir que le bar n&#8217;est pas définissable et il n&#8217;existe que par cette présence purement négative. Et d&#8217;ailleurs, tout chez lui est négatif, ce qui fait sa force. Le pilier du bar nie sans cesse ce qui pourrait nier le bar, soit la tentation d&#8217;en faire quelque chose de repérable, voire, pire, un lieu de repos. Le bar est un espace sans cesse mouvant, un champ de forces en perpétuel déséquilibre, un flux ininterrompu où se mélangent absurdités, propositions pleines de sens, délires, propos répétitifs, créations fulgurantes. Le bar est pesanteur et grâce. Voilà pourquoi ses flots sont pleins de risques, d&#8217;écueils, de récifs.

Le pilier du bar est le gardien de ces flots. Et pour cela, il n&#8217;a rien à faire, si ce n&#8217;est d&#8217;être vacant, _pretty vacant_. Le pilier du bar annihile toute volonté d&#8217;être occupé à&#8230; Sans cesse, il rétablit le droit souverain du non-sens. Sans fatigue, il fatigue ce qui est fatiguant. Joyeusement, il attriste ce qui est attristant. Quoi ? La bêtise. Comment ? En laissant passer un peu de chaos venteux.

C&#8217;est pourquoi c&#8217;est si difficile d&#8217;être un pilier du bar


----------



## Romuald (6 Mars 2009)

CS mon ami, vous êtes aussi compréhensible que les règles du jeu de blob. :love:


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Oui, c'était ici...
> 
> 
> 
> _Ma marraine était macelene... _:love:


C'est d'ailleurs dans ce fil que j'ai commis mes premiers dessins...
De "piliers du bar" (ou pas)... 


_
P.S : j'aime bien me parler à moi-même... _ :style:


----------



## camisol (9 Mars 2009)

Je t'aurais adopté avec plaisir, moi.
On se serait parlé à nous même, c'eût été délicieusement inutile et implacablement corrosif.
Oui, c'eût été avec plaisir, vraiment.

J'aurais bien eu plein de filleuls, s'ils avaient tous été dans ton genre.
Il eut fallu pour cela que j'eusse envie d'être parmi vous, je le concède.


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2009)

camisol a dit:


> (...)
> Il eut fallu pour cela que j'eusse envie d'être parmi vous, je le concède.


P'têt ben qu'oui, p'têt ben qu'non ?!...


----------



## camisol (13 Mars 2009)

Crois bien que si je pouvais tomber dans un trou normand...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

Votre constat est un peu sombre sur la non perrenité des nioubs. Je suis l'exemple vivant d'une fraicheur toujours intacte : con comme au premier jour aussi bien au bar que dans les réactions.


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2009)

camisol a dit:


> Il eut fallu pour cela que j'eusse envie d'être parmi vous, je le concède.



_il n'avait pas envie, il n'était pas en vie
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mars 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> ...PATOCH. Vous savez ? Encore un de ces gros cons d'auto-nommés "piliers du bar", casse-couilles de la Horde...



Mon Lolo, toi au moins tu sais parler d'amour... :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mon Lolo, toi au moins tu sais parler d'amour... :love:



C'est le printemps qui approche, il commence à feuler, de loin :love:


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mon Lolo, toi au moins tu sais parler d'amour... :love:


C'est pour ça que tu as mis du rose dans ta signature ?!...
C'est joli tout plein...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est pour ça que tu as mis du rose dans ta signature ?!...
> C'est joli tout plein...



Oui... Quand tu veux enfionner quelqu'un, il faut toujours être très tendre avec, au départ... :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Quand tu veux enfionner quelqu'un, il faut toujours être très tendre avec, au départ... :love:



Mouaii... tu devrais te simplifier la vie : mets donc de la vaseline


----------



## vleroy (18 Mars 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Mouaii... tu devrais te simplifier la vie : mets donc de la *vaseline*



le nioube  jamais de vaseline, un truc à base silicone  
quoi, ça peut toujours servir (à quelqu'un qui ferait une recherche)


----------



## l'écrieur (19 Mars 2009)

À base de silicone ou d'eau.
Le silicone, on peut pas s'en servir avec les sextoys en silicone.
Faut le prendre bio. Sinon, y'a plein de saloperies dedans.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Mouaii... tu devrais te simplifier la vie : mets donc de la vaseline


 
_Elle faisait, des p'tites pénétrations,_
_la vas'liiiiiineuh_
_la vas'liiiiineuh_
_j'en connais, qui s'en beurrait le fion_
_pour qu'on les tâte à tatons,_
_tonton_
_tontaine_


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> _Elle faisait, des p'tites pénétrations,_
> _la vas'liiiiiineuh_
> _la vas'liiiiineuh_
> _j'en connais, qui s'en beurrait le fion_
> ...



Là, je dois bien avouer que c'est l'aspect "léger" qui me parait sujet à caution 

Sinon, c'est pas "tonton, tontaine", mais "tonton, tonton, tontaine" !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (21 Mars 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> En revanche, ceux qui ont voulu "affronter" des anciens, s'y sont cassé les dents d'une manière ou d'une autre.




Tu parles ! Une semaine que j'étais inscrit que je boulais rouge les vieux cons


----------



## vleroy (21 Mars 2009)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tu parles ! Une semaine que j'étais inscrit que je boulais rouge les vieux cons



ouais mais t'as plus de dent 

Bon par contre, ça donne ce côté djeunes rocker :love:
et un phrasé atypique


----------



## tirhum (11 Avril 2009)

Autre modèle, de "petit nioube modèle", l'agressif : 





lysteria a dit:


> bon allez je vois qu'ici les gros cons incultes ont toujours droits de cités sans aucune équité
> sous prétexte de faire dans la pipe consensuelle.
> 
> Faut faire de la merde pour être crédible ??? mouahahahaha non mais c'est trop fort.
> ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2009)

Il a l'air bien celui-là. 

Je pourrais le prendre pour chez moi? :love:


----------



## aCLR (11 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il a l'air bien celui-là.
> 
> Je pourrais le prendre pour chez moi? :love:



Ça se tombe elle est déjà dans ton frigo ! :affraid: :hosto:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Avril 2009)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Il a l'air bien celui-là.
> 
> Je pourrais le prendre pour chez moi? :love:



Tu n'oublieras pas de l'entourer de chatterton avant de le jiper... L'autre il avait éclaté


----------



## dool (12 Avril 2009)

J'ai bien peur que le stock de ce modèle soit désormais écoulé mon petit Bobby...t'as raté la dernière vente de peu....à ce que j'ai entendu dire :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Avril 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Autre modèle, de "petit nioube modèle", l'agressif :


Je sais pas pourquoi mais je le sens pas ce nioub' la. 
Son style a comme un air de déjà vu...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

Nan  C'est pas lui


----------



## jpmiss (12 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Nan  C'est pas lui


Murde!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Nan  C'est pas lui



Ah, le meilleur d'entre tous ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Ah, le meilleur d'entre tous ! :love:


Qui ?? Moi ?? :affraid: 

T'es tombé sur un clou rouillé ou quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Qui ?? Moi ?? :affraid:
> 
> T'es tombé sur un clou rouillé ou quoi ?



Ah toi, non. Le pire plutôt. :hosto:
Je parlais du skieur.


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Avril 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> :love:



Suceuse !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Suceuse !


Qui m'appelle ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Suceuse !



Pas pour toi mon mignon.
T'as le cigare bien trop sec.


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2009)

Dites moi en modèle nioube celui la m'a l'air pas mal non ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2009)

naas a dit:


> Dites moi en modèle nioube celui la m'a l'air pas mal non ?



Ben &#8230; Elle* débarque, nioube jusqu'au bout des ongles, vous la chatouillez de partout, et vous vous étonnez qu'elle ait une réaction épidermique ? :mouais: 




(*) D'ailleurs, rien que le fait que vous ne vous soyez pas aperçus que c'était une fille (pas bien vieille à mon avis, je dirais 15/17 ans à vue de nez, l'âge des réactions épidermiques), montre à l'envie que vous ne vous êtes pas montrés beaucoup plus fins qu'elle !


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben  Elle* débarque, nioube jusqu'au bout des ongles, vous la chatouillez de partout, et vous vous étonnez qu'elle ait une réaction épidermique ? :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'aimerais être sage comme toi


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2009)

naas a dit:


> j'aimerais être sage comme toi



Ben commence donc par t'entraîner un peu à la tolérance


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben commence donc par t'entraîner un peu à la tolérance



Tiens puisque tu parles de tolérance, (pas du H7p6 hein)  un pilier en anglais, celui que les ingés structure UK/irlandais utilisent, celui des tous les jours, c'est a pile, c'est sûrement une tolérance du dictionnaire remarque


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Avril 2009)

Bon, ben tu sais quoi , On va faire comme si tu m'avais rabattu mon caquet, et briser là, parce qu'ici, on n'est pas sur "mes terres", et je ne veux pas mettre mes confrères locaux dans l'embarras, hein


----------



## Chang (14 Avril 2009)

> Tiens puisque tu parles de tolérance, (pas du H7p6 hein) un pilier en anglais, celui que les ingés structure UK/irlandais utilisent, celui des tous les jours, c'est a pile, c'est sûrement une tolérance du dictionnaire remarque




ouh le coup bas ...  ...


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2009)

En fait, corrigez moi si me trompe, mais j'ai l'impression depuis quelques temps que les nouveaux sont:
Plus impatients
Moins forts en ortho-gaffes
ou alors je deviens trop vieux :sick:


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Avril 2009)

on devient trop vieux  que veux-tu, tout cela nous rattrape    :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Avril 2009)

naas a dit:


> En fait, corrigez moi si me trompe, mais j'ai l'impression depuis quelques temps que les nouveaux sont:
> Plus impatients
> Moins forts en ortho-gaffes
> ou alors je deviens trop vieux :sick:



Ou tu n'es vraiment pas bon en blagues...


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2009)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> on devient trop vieux  que veux-tu, tout cela nous rattrape    :love:



J'avais peur de ta réponse :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h49 ----------




julrou 15 a dit:


> Ou tu n'es vraiment pas bon en blagues...



Avant que j'arrive a la cheville de pascal77 tu veux dire ?
Je laisse tomber d'avance; trop dur; faut savoir reconnaître les maîtres


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2009)

naas a dit:


> Tiens puisque tu parles de tolérance, (pas du H7p6 hein) un pilier en anglais, celui que les ingés structure UK/irlandais utilisent, celui des tous les jours, c'est a pile, c'est sûrement une tolérance du dictionnaire remarque


 
H7p6 c'est un ajustement...  dont découlent des tolérances de fabrication, certes...

Mais c'est un ajustement.

Alors s'il vous plait, je vous en prie....


----------



## Bassman (15 Avril 2009)

naas a dit:


> Tiens puisque tu parles de tolérance, (pas du H7p6 hein)



Là tu parles d'ajustement. La tolérance c'est H7 ou p6, pas les deux puisqu'il s'agit alors d'un ajustement.

Merde grilled par le sonnyboy


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2009)

Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait autant de bac F1/E dans le coin 
Pour les bac  f3 et autres bac de tafioles (ceux qui n'usinaient pas des pieces de cuivre pour faire des pieces de 5 francs pour les flips    ) explications des ajustements  basés sur les normes de tolérance


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Avril 2009)

Et la rondelle ; on vous l'a ajustée avec quelle tolérance?...


----------



## gKatarn (15 Avril 2009)

Pas ajustée, défoncée...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Avril 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pas ajustée, défoncée...



Ah... Je me disais aussi qu'il y avait du jeu...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et la rondelle ; on vous l'a ajustée avec quelle tolérance?...


*4f50*​ 
[YOUTUBE]3GCkyYu22nI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rizoto (15 Avril 2009)

Vous avez le choix, tout y est :

Assemblage a la main, au maillet ou par dilatation (vous noterez dans ce cas, la détérioration des pièces au demontage )


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2009)

Il ne manque plus que le week-end de formation : 60 de l'heure.


----------



## naas (15 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Assemblage a la main, au maillet ou par dilatation (vous noterez dans ce cas, la détérioration des pièces au demontage )


restons dans la technique je vous prie


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il ne manque plus que le week-end de formation : 60 de l'heure.


Non mais oh, on parle de FPC là. 

1000 &#8364; la journée.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Avril 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non mais oh, on parle de FPC là.
> 
> 1000 &#8364; la journée.



Si je pouvais facturer une somme comme ça en FPC, je ne bosserais plus que quatre ou cinq jours par mois  Pour ce prix là, je dois me coltiner pas loin de vingt heures de formation


----------



## camisol (17 Avril 2009)

Encore un type qui confond les coûts tétécé et son brut salarial.   :rateau:

A ce prix là, j'aurais pris ma retraite depuis longtemps...
D'ailleurs je l'ai pris depuis longtemps.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Avril 2009)

camisol a dit:


> Encore un type qui confond les coûts tétécé et son brut salarial.   :rateau:



Pô du tout, étant indépendant, aucun risque d'une telle confusion, et comme par ailleurs, la formation (pas seulement en FPC, d'ailleurs) est exonérée de TVA lorsque les conventions sont correctement rédigées, je parlais de coût hors taxes, et encore, pour des formations à plusieurs stagiaires, parce que ces temps ci, les OPCA ont tendance à conditionner leur prise en charge à une limitation des coûts horaires à 18/20 &#8364;/heure par stagiaire, donc, pour atteindre les 50 &#8364;/heures &#8230; siffle:


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2009)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Le bar est un espace sans cesse mouvant, un champ de forces en perpétuel déséquilibre, un flux ininterrompu où se mélangent absurdités, propositions pleines de sens, délires, propos répétitifs, créations fulgurantes. *Le bar est pesanteur et grâce*. Voilà pourquoi ses flots sont pleins de risques, d&#8217;écueils, de récifs.


En ce moment il est surtout plein de fils de nioubes/geeks fermés...
Après quelques échanges avec...
Les piliers du Bar...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2009)

Y'a du beau, en effet... :style:


----------



## tirhum (25 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Y'a du beau, en effet... :style:


Ouaip...
Ça et quelques blitzkrieg de _La Horde_© en dehors du Bar...


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2009)

C'est ça qu'est bon


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juillet 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ouaip...
> Ça et quelques blitzkrieg de _La Horde_© en dehors du Bar...



Même en dehors de la Horde, hein...


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Août 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Faudrait éditer un petit guide : "Reconnaître un pilier pour les nuls"


comme disait le chien de ma voisine , qui n'est pas la moitié d'un con : 
:rateau::rateau:" les piliers, ça me donne envie de pisser!":rateau::rateau:
 ( il arrive souvent qu'un nioube au bar ne tienne pas la biere et  fasse preuve de ce genre d'incontinence verbale:rateau: )


----------

